

Ask YC: outsourcing.asia - invest or bail  - jyothi

It is land rush =&#62; auctions on .asia domains.<p>outsourcing.asia is at less than 10K USD. I expect it would close at 12-13K. I saw this happening with careers.asia which again I could have bid.<p>I would have wanted to invest and put up something on these domain. But have been tight on investment - time and money.<p>If any of you are interested I am ready to trade.<p>PS: During .asia land rush in Feb, I booked a couple of domains on GoDaddy. But all of them have ended up in an auction on pool.com, so they were all <i>popular</i> ones: careers(sold), trade, buy etc..
======
icey
I can't really see the upside to speculating on a domain name that doesn't end
in .com.

If you have a product in mind, you can use pretty much any name. I don't see
you getting a lot of natural traffic on a new TLD just because of the domain
name.

